# Honda GCV190



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Honda GCV190 GJAAA 1635928 HU2. This engine is less than a year old and has no compression. I did a cylinder leak down test which showed no leakage. I removed the valve cover and checked the valve lash, it is in specs. The valves are moving properly. Timing belt is in place.

We are just waiting to hear from honda about replacing the engine on warranty. What I would like to know is what could cause the no compression problem? Have any of you had this problem before? Thanks for the help and advise.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Is the Piston moving back and forth?


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Yes the piston is moving.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If the piston is moving and a leak down test shows no leaks, then the camshaft must not be timed right. At least thats all I can think of.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply's. Following the piston with a screw driver in the spark plug hole, the timing appears to be on. Piston is a TDC when the valves are closed and so forth. Customer said he mowed lawns one week mower wouldn't start the next week.

Honda has approved putting a new engine on.

I'm sure warranty will want the old engine back, but if not I will tear it down to see what I can find.


----------

